# 91 240sx is this a good price to buy?



## laser05 (Feb 11, 2008)

hey, i'm thinking of buying a 91 240sx that has rims, fresh set of rubber tein coil overs, energy suspension bushings, full blitz exhaust, intercooler, rad, fans, yband, boost and oil pressure gauges and freshly painted. this car is mint with no rust at all. the price is 7000grand. there used to be a sr20det in it but its being taken out. i found a place where i can get a s14 sr20det for 3 grand. well my quesiton is is this car worth 7 grand without the engine? i've searched around on the net for prices and they range above and below 10 grand, so i'm not sure if i'm getting a good deal or getting ripped off. sry i dont have pics but keep in mind this is up in canada, finding 240's in good condition is rare. any opinions would be great, thanks!


----------



## trmn8r (Apr 16, 2005)

the car is practically a shell. what happened to the motor that was in it? i wouldnt buy the car myself. you could find a shell. for about 500 bucks if you look right. i would buy that car id start from scratch. ill sell you my car for 8 grand with a fully built engine and suspension and brakes and tire rims and transmisison upgrades etc. so think of it that way


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Find out why the SR20 is being removed. Maybe the car's electrical wiring has major problems. There might be major problems with the suspension.

With a price tag like that, the car should be fully operational.


----------



## Icon_One (Dec 11, 2007)

ill sell u mine for 4500 with an sr20 motor in it. I have two 240 and i really dont want both of them. Let me know if u interested.


----------

